# Clicker Training...



## MissFree (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've been clicker training River since the age of 8 1/2 weeks, she's now 12 weeks and is really enjoying her training. She can sit, lie-down, roll-over and alternate paws in to my hand.

I'm just a bit stuck now. I've never done clicker training before. Both my partner and I have had pups all of our childhood, but this is the first furry baby of our own  I've watched LOTS of vidoes on Youtube and seem to be getting on well. I just need to know what I should be expecting from her at this really young age? I don't want to ask too much of her but at the same time I want to keep her training going and keep her busy, as she loves it! I know she's doing really well, but we've kind of hit a rock, and I'm not sure where to go from here. 

I don't want her to loose interest and become bored with me as I know my confusion is going to show in her while we train.

Any tips for steps in clicker training puppies would be welcome also things you've taught your pups at this age.

+ What treats do you guys use?

Thanks...

Free xx


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

River is such a smart girl  We taught Bentley to sit, down, shake, and wave. Once he started puppy class they taught drop it, leave it, take it, watch me (puppy focuses on looking at you vs. distractions) and stand. You could work on having her to go to a mat or her bed and lay down on command. Our trainer's advice was to keep the sessions short and have lots of fun with it because building a bond with your puppy should be fun. As for treats, we have a few. I use kibble to practice the things we know well, bil jac for things that need practice and boiled chicken that I make and cut into tiny cubes for things we are just starting to learn. I'm sure more experienced puppy people will be along to give you more ideas. Have fun.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 22, 2011)

How about calling her name with "Come? Once she moves towards you, click. When she arrives, don't C/T until she sits and looks at you. I think she is old enough to start this one.


----------



## MissFree (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank-you! I'll try some of those. I think we do need to work on eye contact. And we only ever train for about 5 minute sessions, maybe two a day. I'm going to try the chicken with her. It's just she's goes a bit mental when there's a really yummy treat on offer... But we'll give it a go, I'm sure she'll work well with that.

Thanks for your reply x


----------



## MissFree (Aug 23, 2011)

Pilgrim said:


> How about calling her name with "Come? Once she moves towards you, click. When she arrives, don't C/T until she sits and looks at you. I think she is old enough to start this one.


Forgot to say she does 'come' but we do need to work on eye contact  Something for us to do tomorrow!


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

This relates to Bello and I as well. I'm curious as to how people would work on eye contact? Other than calling name, waiting for gaze, working to extend holding gaze and reinforcing. Bello is so smart, he anticipates (and looks towards) my hands for treats, and this interfers with eye contact. He's doing great however and stopping and looking when called!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

baileyboym22 said:


> This relates to Bello and I as well. I'm curious as to how people would work on eye contact? Other than calling name, waiting for gaze, working to extend holding gaze and reinforcing.


You go it! Try simply reinforcing eye contact without calling his name once he gets it and then moving up to longer gazes and then to waving a treat in your hand but still maintaing eye contact.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

At 3 months old you can also use a clicker to train her to walk nicely on leash. Click when she looks at you while walking beside you. If you work on walking nicely now with consistency, you'll save yourself a lot of headache done the road. You can also work on targeting and on more complex tricks - just break things into components and string them together later on.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Eye contact and attention are great to work on. I work with my guys on their names, even though they're fully grown and quite trained at this point. I want them to hear their names and snap right to looking for me, expecting something great to happen. It makes reliability, especially on recall, much easier. You train them to accept an interruption to their attention.

If you're having this much fun training, might I suggest finding a center and taking a puppy class? You can then transition to basic obedience and even something like Rally O, which both helps you build a great relationship with your pup and a foundation for lifelong positive obedience. It is SO much fun to have a dog who loves to work, and it's fun to do classes and training sessions together.


----------

